# Wechselrahmen - Hotswap -3,5" SATA?



## sdi (15. August 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jmd. einen Wechselrahmen empfehlen, wo ich eine 3.5" SATA Platte einfach raus/reinschieben kann?

Oder gibt es evtl. ein Gehäuse, wo man das kann auch?


----------



## mattinator (15. August 2010)

Empfehlen nicht, aber eine Liste von Geizhals.at posten: sata in Gehäuse/Wechselrahmen Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland . Die Empfehlungen findest Du in den Bewertungen. Irgendein Gehäuse gibt es mit einem 2.5"-Wechselrahmen, das auch bei PCGH vorgestellt wurde, erinnere mich jedoch nicht an Modell / Hersteller.
Doch noch was gefunden:


Thermaltake Armor A60 gesichtet: Midi-Tower mit seitlichem HDD-Hot-Swap-Slot - gehäuse, thermaltake, midi-tower
Antec stellt neues Midi-Gehäuse Two Hundred vor - Antec, Midi-Gehäuse, Hot Swap,
Zalman: Bilder zum MS1000-Gehäuse aufgetaucht - zalman
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...se/Lian-Li-PC-9B-Midi-Tower-black::12254.html
 
Es gibt auch eins, bei dem der Hotswap-Einschub im Deckel ist.


----------



## Torsley (15. August 2010)

ich habe etwas in der richtung und bin zufrieden. LogiLink Docking Station USB + eSATA für 2,5 + 8,9 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

brauchte eine für meinen hdi dune damit ich schnell die 3,5 zoll festplatte hin und her bauen kann.


----------



## dot (15. August 2010)

Hatte mal den IB-168SK-B in der Hand. Sah ganz brauchbar aus und man benoetigte kein Geschraube der Festplatte an einen Innenrahmen, damit man die Festplatte in den Wechselrahmen schieben konnte.


----------



## sdi (15. August 2010)

Danke für eure Tipps!

IB-169SK-B von Icybox sieht gut aus, genau so was stelle ich mir vor.


----------



## Ben2010 (16. August 2010)

Moin moin,

Icy Dock hat einige solcher schraubenlosen Wechselrahmen.
Schau mal hier:

Wechselrahmen: Icy Dock MB877SK-B / 3,5” / SATA I/II / Einschublos
Wechselrahmen: Icy Dock MB671SK-BB / 3,5” / Einschub- und schraubenlos / Schwarz

und der hier hat auch noch ein Display mit drinnen:
Wechselrahmen: Icy Dock MB672SKGF-B / 3,5” / LCD / Einschub- und schraubenlos / Schwarz & Aluminium

Und da kannst du qualitativ eigentlich nichts falsch machen bei 3 Jahren Garantie - die sind auch recht hochwertig verbaut.


----------

